# Way over-detailed! C & C please



## Terry Summerville (Mar 30, 2014)

I turned this pen last week just to see how it would look. Everyone that has seen it really likes it but I have mixed feelings about it. I will never make another like it again with that much detail! It was really hard to sand. I ended up getting orders for 5 pens after people saw it and they are aware that there will never be another pen turned with that much detail. 

Please tell me what you think...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SENC (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice work, Terry. I bet it was a bugger to sand!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

I am the President of the Anti-Bulges League - I don't care for bulges at all but I can appreciate the work it took. I did it to a pepper mill once too just to experiment so I understand the curiosity of it. I ended up re-chucking the mill and taking the ugly bulges out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 30, 2014)

I think your on to something. It looks like a cross between a pen , a bottle stopper , and a duck call. I actually like it. It's got my imagination in overdrive.
I plan a hunting trip. Call the ducks in. Club them with the bottle stopper. Then write a book about it with the pen.
What wood is that. Nice figure and polish.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 30, 2014)

I actually prefer a bit of detail....but that is way too much! So far everyone that has seen it looks it tho. I refuse to ever spend hours sanding a pen again! I really really want to get the Victorian set from PSI and make a pen!


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 30, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> I think your on to something. It looks like a cross between a pen , a bottle stopper , and a duck call. I actually like it. It's got my imagination in overdrive.
> I plan a hunting trip. Call the ducks in. Club them with the bottle stopper. Then write a book about it with the pen.
> What wood is that. Nice figure and polish.



Lmao....that would have to be recorded for YouTube!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

Is it comfortable to write with? Looks like it would be awkward to hold.

But it does look really cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 30, 2014)

Too busy for me . Like Kevin said tho we certainly appreciate the work it takes to sand n finish .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 30, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Is it comfortable to write with? Looks like it would be awkward to hold.
> 
> But it does look really cool



You would think it's awkward to use but it really isn't. And I have small hands. It is very light, surprisingly!



hobbit-hut said:


> What wood is that. Nice figure and polish.



I'm honestly not sure what the wood is. Bought one of those grab bag deals. I got a ton of ugly blanks too...big mistake! But on the plus side...I'm going to try my hand at dyeing the plain ugly ones and see what happens!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 30, 2014)

Terry Summerville said:


> I actually prefer a bit of detail....but that is way too much! So far everyone that has seen it looks it tho. I refuse to ever spend hours sanding a pen again! I really really want to get the Victorian set from PSI and make a pen!



Terry I've made two of the Victorians from PSI. Had to CA the tip component into the tube on both of them . They are quite top heavy but they do write nice .

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

I use to do that wren I started( last week) but to much time sanding and trying to finish. IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 30, 2014)

I appreciate the work that went into that pen, but I don't care for all the extra bumps and rings. You may want to look at modified slimlines (google Russ Fairfield) as that may open up a whole new world for your creative energy. 

You mentioned the Victorian pens, but those seem like they would facilitate less creativity with the blank due to the ornateness of the hardware.

Have you tried Cigar pens? They are larger and will show off the blank more.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 30, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> I appreciate the work that went into that pen, but I don't care for all the extra bumps and rings. You may want to look at modified slimlines (google Russ Fairfield) as that may open up a whole new world for your creative energy.
> 
> You mentioned the Victorian pens, but those seem like they would facilitate less creativity with the blank due to the ornateness of the hardware.
> 
> ...



I will have to check that out, thanks. And this is only the 3rd pen I've turned...I will eventually get around to trying others tho. I have to experiment some. I have 50 more pen blanks coming in a couple days! 
Thanks for your 2 cents Karl...the reason I posted the pic!


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Terry Summerville said:


> I will have to check that out, thanks. And this is only the 3rd pen I've turned...I will eventually get around to trying others tho. I have to experiment some. I have 50 more pen blanks coming in a couple days!
> Thanks for your 2 cents Karl...the reason I posted the pic!


If that's only your third pen. Good job. But quit now before you get addicted. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 30, 2014)

Terry Summerville said:


> I will have to check that out, thanks. And this is only the 3rd pen I've turned...I will eventually get around to trying others tho. I have to experiment some. I have 50 more pen blanks coming in a couple days!
> Thanks for your 2 cents Karl...the reason I posted the pic!



Great job on your 3rd pen ! I'm sure u have noticed WB sports a ton of pen blanks, so don't hesitate to ask if u need some. And of course we have all started out somewhere and willing to help w humor/advice any time we can. I started turning pens last July and I've found it to be a lot of frustrating fun lol .


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 30, 2014)

Too late, Tony! Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 30, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Great job on your 3rd pen ! I'm sure u have noticed *WB sports a ton of pen blanks*, so don't hesitate to ask if u need some. And of course we have all started out somewhere and willing to help w humor/advice any time we can. I started turning pens last July and I've found it to be a lot of frustrating fun lol .



No kidding....this place could be bad for my bank account! I don't have a wife to tell me no!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Terry Summerville said:


> No kidding....this place could be bad for my bank account! I don't have a wife to tell me no!!


Ha ha IDE hate to have this habit without a wife to watch me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 30, 2014)

Haha......it takes a while lot of restraint not having my house on the daily delivery list!!


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2014)

As past president and founder of the Anti-Bulges League, I'll have to agree with Kevin about the details... I prefer a sleek and smooth look. Of course, if you've got orders for half a dozen, then my tastes mean squat!


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 30, 2014)

It is good to challenge yourself on occasion. The only way you will find out if your idea works for you is to do it. Not my cup of tea either but at least you tried.


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 30, 2014)

Terry Summerville said:


> No kidding....this place could be bad for my bank account! I don't have a wife to tell me no!!


It's too late Terry... You have entered the wood zone ...there is no going back now!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 30, 2014)

To clunky the lines don't flow IMHO. I understand the urge to create beads and coves, but in pen making I think less is more. focus on fit and finish (which will never be perfect with that much detailing) But certainly a nice effort.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 31, 2014)

ssgmeader said:


> To clunky the lines don't flow IMHO. I understand the urge to create beads and coves, but in pen making I think less is more. focus on fit and finish (which will never be perfect with that much detailing) But certainly a nice effort.



I have to agree with you there about less being more...especially when it comes to finishing! The sanding was a major pita...and finishing it wasn't exactly easy either! If you look at it closely there are many imperfections in the finish...after many many coats of ca (not even sure how many) I just gave up on getting it perfect. Never again!!


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 31, 2014)

Pretty cool Terry, obviously a novelty pen, but if you sell pens, I think it's a winner. In my limited experience, a lot of people who have bought pens from me are collectors to some degree, they love the unusual, and one of a kind. I say ride the wave as long as you can, after making a few with that design, you will probably figure out some tricks to make it easier. I must admit though, finishing with CA on high relief stuff gives me fits cause I always end up sanding through it on the high spots. I will send you some DIW blanks if you send me back a pen similar to that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 31, 2014)

Lots of great bead and cove work in that piece, but too much detail for me.

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 31, 2014)

Terry, I am putting a few bulges in my slim kits for folks that want a bit more to grip but don't want the size of a cigar type of pen kit. I just try to make my bulges flow over a larger area. Having said that, I like what you did because I have done some other turnings where I made all the different bumps just to practice technique. I had a great time. Now I am learning to pick and choose my lumps, so to speak!


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 31, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Pretty cool Terry, obviously a novelty pen, but if you sell pens, I think it's a winner. In my limited experience, a lot of people who have bought pens from me are collectors to some degree, they love the unusual, and one of a kind. I say ride the wave as long as you can, after making a few with that design, you will probably figure out some tricks to make it easier. I must admit though, finishing with CA on high relief stuff gives me fits cause I always end up sanding through it on the high spots. I will send you some DIW blanks if you *send me back a pen similar to that*



This sounds like a challenge..but I really don't want to make another of those!


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 31, 2014)

Terry Summerville said:


> This sounds like a challenge..but I really don't want to make another of those!


alright then...... sounds like that pen has some evil mojo


----------

